
Kickstarted: How one company is revolutionizing product development - barredo
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/20/2644358/kickstarter-success-product-development-revolution
======
Pythonista
The problem is, Kickstarter is the sole arbiter of what gets presented to
funders, and subsequently designed and developed.

Many a good idea have been rejected by their less-than-knowledgeable staff in
their apparent attempt to unilaterally decide what is "cool" and what is not.

~~~
bartjacobs
I agree, but this is a necessary drawback in my opinion. Kickstarter has a
good reputation in terms of the quality of the projects and this is mainly due
to the review process. As you say, the downside is that some projects don't
make it in spite of their potential.

The same is true for Apple's App Store. Their review process has received a
lot of criticism, but the advantage of Apple's filtering process has proven
itself when compared to the Android Marketplace.

~~~
PythonDeveloper
I see your point, but the same quality filters could be had simply by
assigning tags, and allowing members to upvote projects.

Let me see what the staff decides is tagged HOT. Don't decide FOR me what is
hot and what is not by exclusion.

